Ask HN: Why is the most consequential ~hacker-news~ banned from HN? - coloneltcb
======
FroshKiller
It isn't:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20610395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20610395)

~~~
dang
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20616055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20616055)
is currently #1.

------
greenyoda
Lots of articles have been posted about 8chan, including this one that was on
the front page most of yesterday and is currently over 1000 points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20610395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20610395)

Other articles too:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=8chan&sort=byDate&prefix&page=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=8chan&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
coloneltcb
I'm referring of course to Cloudfare/8chan/Bitmitigater

~~~
dang
Please don't post submissions like this. It's explicitly against the site
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

You can answer most such questions, including this one, simply by using HN
Search at the bottom of this page.

